# Adding an airstone to a filter?



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a small canister filter; I will be using a HOB for backup and added filtering in case my filter is a failure. 

The question is this: If I added an air-stone to the pre-filter chamber would this help to further oxygenate the water? Could I use a bendable airstone and add it directly to the filtering chamber of the HOB? Is there a way to test for Dissolved O2 levels in a tank? 

The filter will be built using seperate chambers connected toghether with shut-offs. This is the current configuration. 

H2O from tank 
---->Chamber one : Prefilter + running room for trapped fry/shrimp etc 
----> Chamber 2: Filter 2 and motor (submersible salvaged from in-tank filter) 
----> chamber 3: Bio-filter 
----> shutoff and auxiliary chamber 4 (medication/carbon) 
----> polishing filter. 
------> into tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hummmm well i dont know much about the canister filter your building. Congrats btw DYI is awesome. but with canistrer filters from the store small air bubles cause a grinding sound an dis very unplesant and proably harmful to the motor so i would guess adding ALOT of air would case the same issue. maybe is there a way to put the airsone after the filteR? and i think the output would need to be under water close to the bottom otherwise the air would prolly escape.. i think..


----------

